
Terse Words: Twitter Streaming API - Almost Useful - colwilson
http://terse-words.blogspot.com/2011/12/twitter-streaming-api-almost-useful.html
======
brownwilson
Twitter's Streaming API is a splendid idea. It gives developer's access to a
good splodge of Tweets and let's us filter them in different ways.

However it has a few flaws.

